# Emergency! Coral Beauty Dieing



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

I found my coral beauty wedged under a rock. i got him out and he is bent sideways at a funny angle. his color is fading, I think my baby snowflake may have attacked him. hes swimming on his side, and trying to swim, but his breathing is slow. he swims then is suspended for 30 seconds at a time. I isolated him from the other fish in a breeding net. Please someone tell me what I can try to do to save him.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yikes, that does not sound good. I know nothing about S/W fish so hopefully one of our salties can chime in and give you some advice as far as to what you should be doing for your fish. I'm sorry this happened.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I saved a fish once by spending the day holding it upright so it could rest, it kept falling over. it survived, finally had the strength to swim around.... just an idea.


----------



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

He survived the night, but by the time I got home from work he was dead. Thanks for the advise tho, it may help me in the future (well hopefully this wont happen again, but you know, stuff happens)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, stuff happens, but I'm sorry you lost your fish. I wonder what the cause was?? Not knowing always makes me crazy.


----------



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

yes it was very sad. i dont know why a fish would wedge itself under a rock... not very smart. he was either attacked and hid under there, or just really dumb. living conditions are at their best, it was just bad luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Awwww. I'm sorry!! It's hard enough when there is something wrong with our water or something totally unexplained, but when they do stupid things.... argh.


----------

